# Killifish question



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

My daughter just got a fluval edge today, I have the filter running on the back of my 55 for a few weeks while we prep the tank.

I plan on swapping out the lights later, but for now we are going to start growing some plants emersed for the next month and half.

On her 5 th bday, dad is taking her to get her fish. She had wanted guppies, but me being me, I started showing her pics of other fish species.

She has now settled on killifish, which I think is really cool, however I have never kept them. I am looking for a bit of guidance on what species may be suitable (if any) for the 6g edge. Hoping we can have a few species of killi and a dozen or so shrimp. 

Any input is appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like nobody responded to your trolling. 
But, if you were serious - my advice is: stay with shrimps only.
In my opinion, in 6 gal tank you might keep trio of killis (pushing it), but they'll eat your shrimps. If you'll go any farther, with few species, in 6gal!, you'll have slaughterhouse there.
http://www.killi.co.uk/


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope absolutely was not trolling. I know nothing at all about killifish that's all. Looks like she is back to guppies. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Sure. I'd make the "gay party" - just males - only way to keep breeding under control.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

No big deal if they breed, the fry will just get removed and reared so she can sell em. Same with RCS shrimplets. 

She is excited to save money, good kid


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Anoobias said:


> No big deal if they breed, the fry will just get removed and reared so she can sell em. Same with RCS shrimplets.
> 
> She is excited to save money, good kid


There are some small non-annual killies that are viable in a 6 gallon. Poropanchax normani is one, and I'm actually looking to get some for myself. Blue-eyes (Pseudomugil gertrudae for examples) are another viable option for a tank this size, they're active, peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow those pseudomugil are beautiful! 

I think I need to do more research. Do you have any examples of an additional species, colorful preferred, that will NOT hybridised with pseudomugil?

How is Mbezi Notho? Care, temperament etc. can't find much info on them, but I know PJs has some


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you even click on the link I posted before? There's almost every single killi in catalog. They are way more popular in Europe and that over-bred island -UK. And you'd find way more info there.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes I did click it thanks. And I looked at it as well, but with 1000 species of killi on there I quite obviously haven't gone through all of the info.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

10 blueyes + some shrimp and some dwarf cories are about all you'll be able to do in the 6 gallons.


----------

